# Movie about Observatory



## Angus (May 10, 2012)

http://www.observatoryfilm.com/index.html

just read review in NYTIMES.

showing in NYC next week

http://movies.nytimes.com/2012/05/10/movies/the-observers-looks-at-mount-washington.html


----------

